# مصرية تقتل زوجها طعناً بالسكين لتغيّبه عن العمل



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

"ومن  الغياب ما قتل"

*مصرية تقتل زوجها  طعناً بالسكين لتغيّبه عن العمل*





 




                                                                             دبي  - العربية.نت


احذر  التغيّب عن عملك لأي سبب كان, ليس خوفاً من مديرك أو الخصم من راتبك أو  تأخير ترقيتك فحسب وفقاً للمألوف, ولكن العقوبة قد تكون خسارة حياتك ذاتها.

هذا ما حدث من زوجة مصرية في محافظة البحر الأحمر (جنوب شرق) مع زوجها بسبب  تقاعسه عن العمل وتغيبه المتكرر. 

وقالت الزوجة وفقاً لما نقلته صحيفة "الجمهورية" عنها خلال التحقيق"لم أكن  أقصد قتله، فهو ابن عمتي قبل أن يكون زوجي وتربينا سوياً، ولكن فقدت أعصابي  أمام استهتاره بالعمل وانقطاعه ورفضه المتكرر النزول للعمل وتفضيله البقاء  في المنزل عن توفير احتياجاتنا". 

وأضافت الزوجة البالغة من العمر 25 عاماً أمام مدير إدارة البحث الجنائي  بمديرية أمن البحر الأحمر أنها كانت تعد وجبة العشاء لوالد زوجها، الذي كان  يزورهما وتطرق الحوار إلى عدم التزام الزوج في عمله كسائق على سيارة نقل  وأنه يظل عدة أيام في المنزل ويرفض نصائحها بالالتزام وتوفير احتياجات  المنزل فله أكثر من أربعة أيام لم يخرج للعمل، واشتد النقاش ليصبح مشادة  كلامية وأحضرت الزوجة السكين الذي تعد به العشاء ووجهت طعنة في قلب الزوج  ليسقط قتيلاً على الفور.​

*  دبي  - العربية.نت​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يونيو 2010)

*ياسلالالالالام ايه هو ده عشان منزلش الشغل قتلته تلاقيها اصلا كانت عاوزة تقتله وبتتلكك ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2010)

اينعم واضح من الكلام انه فعل غير مقصود لحظة غضب
بس للاسف مش هينفع الندم او التراجع فيها
ميرسي ليك مايكل علي الخبر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *ياسلالالالالام ايه هو ده عشان منزلش الشغل قتلته تلاقيها اصلا كانت عاوزة تقتله وبتتلكك ​*





*افتري بنات بقي نعمل ايه

عشان تعرفي ان الدنيا اتشقلب حالها

شكرا ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اينعم واضح من الكلام انه فعل غير مقصود لحظة غضب
> بس للاسف مش هينفع الندم او التراجع فيها
> ميرسي ليك مايكل علي الخبر​



*
قصد او غير قصد

مفيش ندم

شكرا مرمر ع مرورك​*


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2010)

المرأة الحديديه
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*عندك حق يا ممتي

المراه الحديديه رجعت تاني

شكرا ع مرورك​*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يونيو 2010)

هي الستات كدا ملهاش امان يا ميكو


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2010)

بقي كده
طيب
اصلا الرجالة غدارين ويستاهلوا كل اللي بيحصل فيهم​


----------



## rey3 (23 يونيو 2010)

yarab erhem


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يونيو 2010)

الصراحة عندها حق 
ايه اللى قاعد فى البيت ما بيشتغلش ده 
إيه اللامبالاه ديه 
دا قاعدة الراجل فى البيت فقر
برافو عليها 
الدولة المفروض تديها جايزة الدولة التشجيعية لقتل اللامبالاه

:big29: :big29: :big29:

:018A1D~146: :018A1D~146: :018A1D~146:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> هي الستات كدا ملهاش امان يا ميكو






*عندك حق يا مينا

تقتله عشان سبب تافهه زي ده

مبقاش عندهم رحمه خلاص
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بقي كده
> طيب
> اصلا الرجالة غدارين ويستاهلوا كل اللي بيحصل فيهم​





*غدارين فين بقي يا مرمر

يعني انتي موافقه ع اللي هي عملته

مش عارف اقلك ايه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

rey3 قال:


> yarab erhem





*ربنا يسمع منك


شكرا ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> الصراحة عندها حق
> ايه اللى قاعد فى البيت ما بيشتغلش ده
> إيه اللامبالاه ديه
> دا قاعدة الراجل فى البيت فقر
> ...




*
رد غريب جدا مكنتش متوقعه من اي حد

يعني انتي موافقه انها تقتله عشان السبب ده

البنات بقوا مفتريين قوي كده ليه​*


----------



## MAJI (23 يونيو 2010)

من لا يعمل لايأكل 
ومن لا يأكل لا يعيش
اذاً من لا يعمل لا يعيش
فهي اختصرت الطريق
عصر السرعة بقى 
اكيد لا احد يرضى على هذا العمل 
لكنها لحظة غضب
ولذلك حذر  الرب من الغضب 
شكرا على الخبر
والرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*لحظه غضب لكنها غلطه كبيره

والعقاب هيكون شديد

العقاب الارضي وعقاب ربنا

شكرا maji​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> رد غريب جدا مكنتش متوقعه من اي حد
> 
> يعني انتي موافقه انها تقتله عشان السبب ده
> ...



من جهة إن حد يقتل حد أنا مش موافقة
لكن من جهة إنه يستاهل 
الحقيقة
أيوة يستاهل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> من جهة إن حد يقتل حد أنا مش موافقة
> لكن من جهة إنه يستاهل
> الحقيقة
> أيوة يستاهل





*ازاي مش موافقه ع القتل وازاي يستاهل

الفعل نفسه مرفوض يستاهل او لأ

القتل في اي حاله حرام وعقابه كبير​*


----------



## zezza (24 يونيو 2010)

برافو عليها.... يستاهل 
هى صحيح وسعت منها شوية و وصلت لقتل بس برضه يستاهل .... هو فاكر نفسه ايه كان عايزها هى اللى تصرف على البيت !!!!!
زمن عجيب ....كله بقى بالشقلوب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2010)

zezza قال:


> برافو عليها.... يستاهل
> هى صحيح وسعت منها شوية و وصلت لقتل بس برضه يستاهل .... هو فاكر نفسه ايه كان عايزها هى اللى تصرف على البيت !!!!!
> زمن عجيب ....كله بقى بالشقلوب




_*حتي انتي كمان يا زيزا

يعني هل لما قتلته حلت المشكله

ولا الكلام والنقاش ممكن يجيب حل

من امتي بنقول برافو للي يقتل :t9:​*_


----------



## dodo jojo (24 يونيو 2010)

لا لا لا لا لا لا لا.....دى حجه تافهه اوووووووووووووى.....لا ده كان قصدها....وممكن يكون كلامها صح....الله واعلم.....شكرا يا عسل على الخبر....المرعب ده....هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا دودو ع مرورك 


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2010)

إفهمينى أرجوكى
القتل خطيه 
لكن أنا لا أبرر ما فعلته فهى مخطئة تماما 
ربنا نفسه ح يحاسبها
لكن 
أقصد لما واحد بيقتل مش برده بياخد إعدام و كلنا بنقول يستاهل 
و دا حكم ربنا نفسه
طيب 
ما هو بيقتلها كل يوم بقعدته السودا ديه 
دا قاعدة الراجل فى البيت تجيب الفقر و تجيب المرض
يبقى هو اللى إبتدأ بالقتل يبقى يستاهل القتل
يع يع يع راجل قاعد فى البيت يع يع يع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2010)

ليه كده يا ستى   نفسه يرتاح يوم


----------



## MAJI (26 يونيو 2010)

موقف بعض العناصر النسوية سلبي نحو الموضوع جاء بعد ردود بعض العناصر الرجالية السلبي للنساء .والدليل اهو
افتري بنات بقي نعمل ايه.......مايكل  رد#4

هي الستات كدا ملهاش امان يا ميكو ......coptic_man رد#8  
وكما يقولون البادي اظلم 
دة رايي في القضية يعني !!!


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يونيو 2010)

*هو يستاهل دي هزار ولا انتوا بتتكلموا جد ؟*
*ولا انا لسة صاحي فشايف تهيئات ؟*​


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2010)

*الست دى ارجل من جوزها
وعجبى

*​


----------



## zezza (26 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> _*حتي انتي كمان يا زيزا
> 
> يعني هل لما قتلته حلت المشكله
> 
> ...



لا يا مايكل ماحدش يقدر يقول للقتل برافو 
بس ده راجل ربنا موفرله شغل فى ناس غيره مش لاقيينوا و كمان عنده اسرة و اطفال مسئوليين منه و رغم كدة مش بيشتغل ...!!!!
ده ربنا وقت سقوط ادم و حواء فى الخطية.... قال لادم انت اللى تشتغل و تتعب و تاكل من عرق وجهك و ما قالوش روح اقعد جنب مراتك لا شغلة ولا مشغلة ...ده حتى ربنا ما يرداش بالتنبلة دى
اكيد الست فاض بيها فقتلته ...هتعمل ايه يعنى !!!!!


----------



## Mason (26 يونيو 2010)

اكيد غصب عنها وهو استفزها 
لكن طبعا دى مش طريقة ابدا لحل مشكلة 
يلا بقى ربنا يرحمه
ميرسى لنقل الخبر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> إفهمينى أرجوكى
> القتل خطيه
> لكن أنا لا أبرر ما فعلته فهى مخطئة تماما
> ربنا نفسه ح يحاسبها
> ...





*اولا انا ولد مش بنت

طب سؤالي ليكي لو زوجك قعد في البيت لاي سبب كان

هل هتقتليه عشان قعدته بتجيب الفقر والمرض

القتل خطيه وخطأ كبير مهما كان السبب

مستني ردك ع سؤالي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> ليه كده يا ستى   نفسه يرتاح يوم




*
شكرا ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

maji قال:


> موقف بعض العناصر النسوية سلبي نحو الموضوع جاء بعد ردود بعض العناصر الرجالية السلبي للنساء .والدليل اهو
> افتري بنات بقي نعمل ايه.......مايكل  رد#4
> 
> هي الستات كدا ملهاش امان يا ميكو ......coptic_man رد#8
> ...




*اولا انا معرفش انت ولد ولا بنت

اسمك بيقول بنت وتحت اسمك مكتوب ذكر

المهم تقريبا حضرتك جايب ردودي دي من قسم الترفيهي

عني الردود هناك هزار في هزار مش عارف ازاي دخلت ده في ده

والبادي اظلم ازاي بقي هو قتلها ولا ضربها 

ارحمنا ياربي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *هو يستاهل دي هزار ولا انتوا بتتكلموا جد ؟*
> *ولا انا لسة صاحي فشايف تهيئات ؟*​





*رد عليهم ياعم كيرلس


تفكيرهم بقي صعب قوي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *الست دى ارجل من جوزها
> وعجبى
> 
> *​





*ارجل عشان قتلتله يا جوجو


يعني انت موافق ع اللي هي عملته​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

zezza قال:


> لا يا مايكل ماحدش يقدر يقول للقتل برافو
> بس ده راجل ربنا موفرله شغل فى ناس غيره مش لاقيينوا و كمان عنده اسرة و اطفال مسئوليين منه و رغم كدة مش بيشتغل ...!!!!
> ده ربنا وقت سقوط ادم و حواء فى الخطية.... قال لادم انت اللى تشتغل و تتعب و تاكل من عرق وجهك و ما قالوش روح اقعد جنب مراتك لا شغلة ولا مشغلة ...ده حتى ربنا ما يرداش بالتنبلة دى
> اكيد الست فاض بيها فقتلته ...هتعمل ايه يعنى !!!!!




*
زيزا مهما كان السبب القتل حرام وخطأ كبير في حق ربنا 

وانتي قولتي ان ربنا قال لأدم يشتغل ويتعب مش قال لحوا تقتله

يعني المفروض كانت تتفاهم معاه وتخليه يشتغل

مش تريح دمغها وتقتله ومفيش حاجه اسمها فاض بيها 

ع كده ممكن كلنا نقتل اي حد بسبب فاض بيها دي*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> اكيد غصب عنها وهو استفزها
> لكن طبعا دى مش طريقة ابدا لحل مشكلة
> يلا بقى ربنا يرحمه
> ميرسى لنقل الخبر




*شكرا ع رايك المنطقي 


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يونيو 2010)

_*يا نهااااااااارى *_
_*اللى يعيش ياما يشوف *_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا ع مرورك back_2_zero


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 يونيو 2010)

شو هاد يا ميكي ما بلاقيك غير جايبلنا اخبار جرائم قتل 
طيب جبلنا شي خبر حلو ولوووووووووووووووو


----------



## SALVATION (26 يونيو 2010)

_فعلا حالات الرقود والكسل فى الرجال زادة جدااا_
_بس مش العلاج فى القتل_
_رحمتك يارب_
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> شو هاد يا ميكي ما بلاقيك غير جايبلنا اخبار جرائم قتل
> طيب جبلنا شي خبر حلو ولوووووووووووووووو




*
مفيش اكتر من اخبار القتل 

مبقاش في اخبار حلوه 

شكرا رنوون ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _فعلا حالات الرقود والكسل فى الرجال زادة جدااا_
> _بس مش العلاج فى القتل_
> _رحمتك يارب_
> ​




*
شكرا توني ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## asmicheal (26 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> "ومن الغياب ما قتل"​
> 
> *مصرية تقتل زوجها طعناً بالسكين لتغيّبه عن العمل*​
> 
> ...


 



:download:


نوع السكين بلييييييييييييييييييز 


واضح ان نوعة كويس ومجربينة يا متر 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هوة الحقيقة انا ملاحظة ان نسبة الالتزام وحب العمل زادت عند النساء عن الرجال 


لية هة لية 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> نوع السكين بلييييييييييييييييييز
> ...




*ايه ا ايمي عايزه تجربي مع حد انتي كمان

هما البنات كلهم شريرين ولا ايه

الرجاله طول عمرها بتشتغل وتعبوا شيلوا بقي شويه

مش كل شويه مصدعنا بالمساواه بين الرجل والمراه

ولا عايزين تتساوي بحاجات وحاجات لأ

ربنا يكون في عونا منكم​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اولا انا ولد مش بنت
> 
> طب سؤالي ليكي لو زوجك قعد في البيت لاي سبب كان
> 
> ...



آسفة معلش ماخدتش بالى

لكن بأة للرد على سؤالك 

إنت بتقول قعد لأى سبب كان 
مش لأى سبب 
يعنى مثلا لو عيان أو حصلت له حادثة أو الشركة اللى هو فيها إتخصخصت أو أى سبب بعيد عن إرادته ........................ فى الحالات ديه ح أستحمل و ح أقف جنبه و مش ح أحاول أزعله و كمان ح أخاف على مشاعره جدا لأنه راجل عنده دم
لكن لو قعد من غير سبب بيسموه كدة عنده لا مبالاه و عدم إحساس بالمسئوليه
فى الحالة ديه مش عارفة ممكن أعمل إيه حقيقى حقيقي مش عارفة بس أكيد مش ح أقتله 
لكن الحقيقة مش ح أبقى مستريحة و أنا بأشوفه كل يوم ما بينزلش الشغل 
دا لا يستحق لقب رجل و لا لقب إمرأة ممكن ياخد لقب عيل
و طبعا الست لما بتتجوز مل بتتجوزش عيل بتتجوز راجل


----------



## MAJI (27 يونيو 2010)

اقتباس
المهم تقريبا حضرتك جايب ردودي دي من قسم الترفيهي

عني الردود هناك هزار في هزار مش عارف ازاي دخلت ده في ده
يا اخي مايكل الردود دي من نفس الخبر ده مش من القسم الترفيهي
وبرضو هي هزار في هزار
وكمان الي ردت وقالت يستاهل الراجل دة يتقتل  برضو من باب الهزار
هي اكيد مش هتقتل كوزها عشان السبب دة
بس الخبر دة فتح المجال للكل يناقش موضوع الكسل واللا مسؤوليةعند بعض الرجال تجاه عوائلهم.
اعرف رجل كان يدخن سيكاير الوحدة ورا الثانية واولادو يروحو للمدرسة في عز الشتا بردانين!!!كثير من العوائل اتهدمت من ورا تقاعس الزوج وعدم مسؤليتو
اكيد الكل هنا بيتكلم من هذا المبدأ(الحرص على تماسك الاسرة)
ومش تشجيع للقتل
وشكرا ليك على الخبر الي خلانا نناقش امور عائلية مهمة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يونيو 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> آسفة معلش ماخدتش بالى
> 
> لكن بأة للرد على سؤالك
> 
> ...


 


*اللي علمت عليه بالاحمر هو المفيد*

*عمر ما كان القتل هو الحل لاي مشكله مهما كان السبب*

*شكرا ليكي ايريني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يونيو 2010)

maji قال:


> اقتباس
> المهم تقريبا حضرتك جايب ردودي دي من قسم الترفيهي
> 
> عني الردود هناك هزار في هزار مش عارف ازاي دخلت ده في ده
> ...


 

*نفسي ردودي كانت في موضوع ترفيهي *

*عشان كده فهمت غلط*

*انا عارف انها حاجه تغيظ لما الرجل يقعد في البيت*

*لكن لاقيت اغلب الردود موافقه ع مبدأ ان القتل هو الحل*

*الشكر ليك ع توضيحك وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

*يا جدعان برضو مش فاهم*
*الناس اللي بتقول انه يستاهل *
*بتتكلموا بجد ولا بتهزروا ؟*​


----------



## ميرنا (27 يونيو 2010)

لا فعلا معزورة لحظة غضب يجماعة اعزروها يخربيت كداا


----------



## ريما 14 (27 يونيو 2010)

*بصراحة انا بخاف حتى اني امسك السكين

لكن لو توصلت للقتل

ااقتل نفسي ولا ااقتل اي حد تاني 


انا دخلت هون لاسلم عليك اخي العزيز 

تحياتي مرة اخرى *


----------



## BITAR (27 يونيو 2010)

*لحظه غضب*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *يا جدعان برضو مش فاهم*
> *الناس اللي بتقول انه يستاهل *
> *بتتكلموا بجد ولا بتهزروا ؟*​





*الله واعلم يا كيرلس​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا فعلا معزورة لحظة غضب يجماعة اعزروها يخربيت كداا





*القتل مفهوش عذر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> *بصراحة انا بخاف حتى اني امسك السكين
> 
> لكن لو توصلت للقتل
> 
> ...




*قتل النفس كمان جريمه وخطا كبير 

ليه الحل يا اقتله يا اقتل نفسي

ليه ميكونش الحل التفاهم والكلام

الله يسلمك اختي العزيزه

منوره المنتدي كله​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

bitar قال:


> *لحظه غضب*​





*شكرا ع مرورك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *يا جدعان برضو مش فاهم*
> *الناس اللي بتقول انه يستاهل *
> *بتتكلموا بجد ولا بتهزروا ؟*​




جد طبعا​30:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> جد طبعا​30:​





*ربنا يستر منكم

:smil8:​*


----------



## ميرنا (28 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *القتل مفهوش عذر​*


 
لا انتا اللى شرير ومش بتقدم اعذار افرض يعنى انتا اتجوزت دلوقتى ومراتك حبت تهزر معاك بمطوة ولا سككينة بتهزر روحت انتا موت طاب زنبها ايه هى انتا اللى متلكك وعاوز تموت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا انتا اللى شرير ومش بتقدم اعذار افرض يعنى انتا اتجوزت دلوقتى ومراتك حبت تهزر معاك بمطوة ولا سككينة بتهزر روحت انتا موت طاب زنبها ايه هى انتا اللى متلكك وعاوز تموت





*انا اللي شرير فعلا

بس قبل لما مراتي تهزر بمطوه ولا سكينه

ههزر انا معاها بطريقتي :t9:

وبعدين ما اريح دماغي ومش اتجوز اصلا

بلا جواز بلا غم ووجع دماغ
​*


----------

